# Mountain Biking Trousers Recommendation



## Jim77 (17 Jan 2009)

Could anyone recommend me some good quality mountain biking trousers. 

I have been checking out Wiggle and at present the 'Race Face Indy Trousers' look quite good.

i am looking for something just for the mountain biking not for wandering about in. I want something quite tough that is fairly waterproof so don't get all soggy and also some that won't get caught up in the chain.

Cheers in advance for your advice.

- James


----------



## bonj2 (17 Jan 2009)

bib tights + knee pads


----------



## Jim77 (18 Jan 2009)

I don't want bib tights, that is why I am looking for trousers


----------



## bonj2 (18 Jan 2009)

"endura singletrack trousers" are crap. keep slipping down. I tried some and went back to bibs. Cant' help any more than that i'm afraid. try not being so vain


----------



## Jim77 (18 Jan 2009)

I guess you're right about it being vanity, but I just am not a fan of tight fitting lycra. Are there any trousers out there that people would recommend ?


----------



## 1LegRikk (18 Jan 2009)

Tried a few different pairs, all fine in the dry but as soon as it gets wet/muddy it's like carrying a flapping ton weight. I have a pair of event waterproof trousers which are great but no matter how much they say it's breathable you still sweat a lot.
I tend to use 3/4 or normal length shorts+pads.


----------



## Cubist (18 Jan 2009)

Jim77 said:


> I guess you're right about it being vanity, but I just am not a fan of tight fitting lycra. Are there any trousers out there that people would recommend ?



How about some Ronhill Trackster Trek? They aren't skintight, and you can wear a pair of padded shorts under them. The material is a bit thicker than the old Trackster Classics, and they have pockets too. On special offer at Go Outdoors:
http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/ron-hill-trackster-trek/CORERMGA3112


----------



## globalfish (22 Jan 2009)

I use Endura superlight 3/4 over Endura Humvee's. Waterproof, plenty of ventilation and alow plenty of movement.


----------

